# özel ilgi alanı



## hhtt

_Özel ilgi alanı_ derken buradaki "özel" sözcüğü Türkçe'de nasıl tanımlanır?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## yazicioglu5

Kendi, kendine has demek oluyor


----------



## emre aydın

güzel soru, mesela private mı, special mı? ya da başka bi şey?


----------



## hhtt

yazicioglu5 said:


> Kendi, kendine has demek oluyor



Kendine has derken başkaları da ilgilenebilir. Yani, zorunlu olmadığı halde, hobi gibi birşey mi?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## yazicioglu5

Privé mi spécial mi ? diyorsunuz. Türkçe bir kelimeyi bazen Fransızcada ya da İngilizcede bir kaç kelimeyle karşılıyorsunuz. Oysa Türkçede hepsini bir tek kelime karşılıyor.
Onun için cümleyi tam olarak, mümkünse daha etraflıca verebilir misiniz ?


----------



## hhtt

"Pul kolleksiyonu yapmak onun özel ilgi alanıdır". Özel ilgi alanı ifadesinin mahremiyet içerebileceğini düşünmüyorum. Özel odası içerebilir.

Teşekkürler.


----------



## yazicioglu5

Pul kolleksiyonunda mahremiyet söz konusu olamaz ki, bu sizin ilgi alanınız, yani özel ilgi alanınız,
yani Fransızca deyişiyle "privé"


----------



## proceed

o konuda daha çok uzmanlaşmış/kafa yormuş/kendini adamış olarak çevrilebilir


----------



## hhtt

yazicioglu5 said:


> Pul kolleksiyonunda mahremiyet söz konusu olamaz ki, bu sizin ilgi alanınız, yani özel ilgi alanınız,
> yani Fransızca deyişiyle "privé"



İyi ama pul kolleksiyonu yapmak ilgi alanı, başına bir daha neden özel konuluyor ki? Yani özel biraz saçma durmuyor mu?

Teşekkürler.


----------

